# Shepard's Department Store 1969 Aurora display!



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Learning new things every day. I did a favor for a Slotcar friend and he returned the favor by alerting me to this Craigslist Super find. A 1969 store display layout built by Aurora and shipped to the department store. It is in great shape for 47 years old. The box is rough but all the labeling and identification is present. Stock number 1322-500. The -500 is a ID for all of Aurora's display items. This is the first one I recall seeing made by Aurora for another company. I wonder how many they did through the years. I am happy to say it is safely in my collection now.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Very cool.
hojoe


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

that is one cool piece of history.

Tom G


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
A plenty sporty find, for sure...

Any idea if there were paper*/*plastic scenery items, too?...

John
.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Way cool!


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

The set was in the 1969 catalog and didn't come with any scenery. I never knew that Aurora made layouts for department stores. I know Lionel made train layouts as displays. Kind of cool that Aurora was in that market too.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Bob;

That is absolutely Bitchin! Great find!

Tom


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Was this one made by Aurora or did FAO Schwartz make it?
hojoe


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I have seen that display before and really like it. I believe FAO Schwarz had it made as the box I saw had no Aurora markings on it.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

The label on my box.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Condition of the box and the Aurora part number.


----------

